# Composers from Turkey are now from Türkiye



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Did you ever 'Take 5' to listen to The Turkish Five? (I'm lookin' at you Brubeck)

Too late! They are now Five from Türkiye.


*Ahmed Adnan Saygun* (is he now Saygün?)
*Cemal Reşit Rey*
*Ulvi Cemal Erkin* (just call him 'ülvi')
*Hasan Ferit Alnar*
*Necil Kazım Akses*


The cültüre that was formerly in Turkey means büsiness.
This Middle Eastern government quit Turkey ... cold Türkiye.
Cancel cültüre rhetoric? ... or are these birds trüly talkin' Türkiye?
What a carve-üp.

What do ü think?


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Whatabout this guy?:


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

This is just as ridiculous as many other things happened here in the last 20 years or so. Sharing its name with a beautiful, festive fowl was one of the remaining very few things that wasn`t foul about this country. I`m also certain that this new "brand" will be ridiculed (justly) more than the previous name. By using the name Turkey at the first place the founding government was actually being a good sport, it was a cool country back then. On the other hand, this re-branding is just needy and pathetic.

The _Turkish Five_ were composers of the old country where Arts&Music held precious. It`s the opposite these days, common folks tend to dismiss and ridicule all things relating to Arts. As a natural result, Turkey, I mean Türkiye is not able to produce artists of the same calibre as those five.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I think I only have works by Saygun, Erkin, Akses, and a couple more; Saygun and Axes in particular are fine, Erkin a bit more conservative and maybe Brahmsian-heavy in his style, but still good. Say seems to cultivate an almost cinematic, lighter style.


----------



## christomacin (Oct 21, 2017)

*What do ü think?*

I think it's time for a set of symphonic variations on "Old Türkiye Büzzard". Which one of The Five will tackle it?


----------



## Nawdry (Dec 27, 2020)

Prodromides said:


> Composers from Turkey are now from Türkiye


Should I expect my Turkish grind of coffee in the future to become a Türkiyish grind?


----------



## leonsm (Jan 15, 2011)

Fazil Say - Symphony no 2. "Mesopotamia"


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Is that not the correct Turkish spelling? What's the problem? It would be like ridiculing El Salvador for not being called 'The Savior'.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

Red Terror said:


> Is that not the correct Turkish spelling? What's the problem? It would be like ridiculing El Salvador for not being called 'The Savior'.


I know this will sound a bit pedantic but the name Türkiye is not actually Turkish. It`s most likely deriving from what Arabic people called the land of Turks back in the day. The name does not convey any historical or cultural significance for Turks, it could have been easily called as Turkestan if the Persian (Shia) influence was stronger than the Arabic (Sunni) one. I agree it`s not a big deal either way but both Turkey and Türkiye are names given by other nations. The change in itself is not problematic but why and how they did it is what I find ridiculous.


----------



## christomacin (Oct 21, 2017)

Spohr, Notturno for Winds & Turkish Band in C major, Op. 34


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Red Terror said:


> Is that not the correct Turkish spelling? What's the problem? It would be like ridiculing El Salvador for not being called 'The Savior'.


I had a home overlooking the Bosphorus as long ago as 1990 and it was in Türkiye. Only my American friends called it Turkey.


----------

